
System Administrator Appreciation Day - diptanu
http://sysadminday.com/
======
ritchiea
Huge relief to see that this page has a horrible design. Wouldn't feel legit
otherwise.

~~~
adregan
Yet it's oddly responsive.

------
bonchibuji
Time to read a few classics of Bastard Operator from Hell.

[http://bofh.ntk.net/BOFH/index.php](http://bofh.ntk.net/BOFH/index.php)

------
nisdec
I'll never forget a SysAdmin Day again I promise. Why? Because today is my
birthday :D

~~~
hijinks
problem is sys admin day is always the last friday in July while your birthday
is always July 26

------
dschiptsov
So nostalgic - my very first system was SCO UNIX 3.2 v4.2, and then FreeBSD
1.1.5.1. I had a few happy moments with Dec OSF/1 and some fun with AIX on
RS/6000\. All these moments will be lost in time, like tears in a rain, so to
speak.)

~~~
ericcoleman
My first exposure to *nix operating systems was when I was a teenager. We had
a CompUSA store I was vising with my father, when I convinced him to buy a box
with a devil[1] on the front cover.

I took home the box that said 'FreeBSD', popped in the cd(s) and installed,
reading the giant manual(s) that came with the discs along the way. I was
horrified when I finally was finished, rebooted and was stuck at '$'. Having
no real idea what I was doing, I had destroyed my windows installation, and
the only way I knew to continue was to keep reading the manuals. My career
started right here.

(I believe it was FreeBSD ~4.2, but can't seem to locate a picture of the
boxed version.)

[1]:
[http://lh4.ggpht.com/-XylzvDQxBDU/TSo0hdd4OFI/AAAAAAAAAA8/Mw...](http://lh4.ggpht.com/-XylzvDQxBDU/TSo0hdd4OFI/AAAAAAAAAA8/MwNhq6-0MsA/sv12312328.jpg)

------
Yuioup
What about us developers? Don't we get a little love?

~~~
m1rk00
Programmers Day is 256th day of the year (September 13 during common years and
on September 12 in leap years).

Source:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer's_day](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmer's_day)

~~~
Yuioup
Thanks!

------
kevinconroy
GlobalGiving.org is celebrating World SysAdmin day by hiring another sysadmin
for our team.

[http://www.globalgiving.org/aboutus/jobs/junior-systems-
ninj...](http://www.globalgiving.org/aboutus/jobs/junior-systems-ninja.html)

------
ultimoo
Happy sysadmins day!

Splunk is giving out free t-shirts to sysadmins today --
[https://twitter.com/splunk/status/360786441749532672](https://twitter.com/splunk/status/360786441749532672)

------
aspensmonster
You mean it's been 8 hours and this hasn't been posted yet?

[http://www.deadtroll.com/sysadmin/](http://www.deadtroll.com/sysadmin/)

------
computerJanitor
"Now get in there and do some work to do with computers!!!"

------
ReadyNSet
All sysadmins!!! indulge yourself and break your chains by getting

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/active-directory-
assist/id52...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/active-directory-
assist/id528953910?mt=8)

/shamelessplug

------
jpalioto
Celebrating by moving workloads to the public cloud!

------
magnacartic
Happy SysAdmin Day! When is DevOps Day? (:

~~~
gruturo
DevOps by definition run systems. We may be bastard cousins, but what the
hell, join the party and celebrate, it's your day as well!

~~~
mhurron
[http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/](http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/)

------
philjackson
Sudo I'll make him a sandwich.

~~~
peterwwillis
perl -le 'print shift=~s<(\w{8})>;"".reverse$1=~y/nwcdsha/azpz/dr;er' "Sudo
i'll make him a sandwich."

(Just some production sysadmin code...)

------
Nux
Happy Sysadmin's day! :-)

